# [SOLVED] D-Link DSL 2780



## Experiment 626 (Mar 17, 2012)

My Sky router has died and a friend gave me his new TalkTalk router which he didn't need. It is a D-link DSL 2780.
Can this be reconfigured to work on the Sky network or is the firmware/configuration embedded so it can't be changed?
I have the details needed to access the router but not sure where to start, any advice would be gratefully accepted.
I do have a little knowledge and know my way around the basics, but as they say a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing, so I thought it best to seek advice..LoL


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: D-Link DSL 2780*

If the router is supplied by talk talk then it will have their custom firmware on it more than likely.

Why not ask sky for a new router since you are a customer?


----------



## Experiment 626 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: D-Link DSL 2780*

Unfortunetly they want to charge me for the new router, so trying to find a free alternative.
So i guess the TalkTalk router is out then?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: D-Link DSL 2780*

The router is the property of Talk Talk and should be returned to them really.

Sky don't allow use of other routers to use their service it is breaking their terms and conditions and can be cut off from the service.

My advice pay for the the new sky router.


----------



## Experiment 626 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: D-Link DSL 2780*

Good advice, thanx guys.
Hand in pocket it is then, have to be careful not to loose my moth collection.. LOL :smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: D-Link DSL 2780*

No worries glad to help.

I'll mark this as solved.


----------

